# Old clothing as mulch in the garden?



## Yellowmug (Aug 7, 2012)

This might be bizarre or completely normal, but has anyone used old clothing as mulch in the garden? Somehow this just crossed my mind this morning and I am trying to think of the downside to doing this? Any thoughts? Has anyone tried this?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Takes a long time for cloth to decompose.. you'd have to cut it into small pieces... I doubt there's much nutritional value to it.. 

OR, are you saying use it as a whole piece of cloth to cover the ground and keep weeds from growing?


----------



## snowcap (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't see why you could n't use it as weed barrier. Then put leaves ,straw or grass clippings on top. Roll them up and put in compost when done.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Maybe pure cotton shorts or woolen longjohns, but not polyester......

geo


----------



## Yellowmug (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks for the thoughts. I did mean it more as weed control than mulch, poor word choice. I have an old set of sheets, cotton, that are threadbare and torn in places and I finally replaced them with a new set. I was just thinking how nice it would be to throw that down, cut holes for plants and put straw on top of it. Hmmm, might try this in one of my tomato beds.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I've thought about stuffing old clothes and laying them on the ground, like a reclining scarecrow. picture short rows growing between the legs of old jeans. Would look too trashy though.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

In England, people use old carpet, rags, textiles in general. City Bound pointed out once that it might not be a good idea with the strange dyes, artificial fibers. Do know of some here using jeans and nylon carpet, though.


----------



## cjean (May 1, 2007)

I used old cotton jeans last year, as a weed barrier for the paths in my garden. I put wood chips over them, and they worked great.


----------

